# Rollingforce Pipes



## Psychonaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Has anyone tried the brand Rollingforce? I see these on Amazon all the time, and was wondering if they're as bad as I'd expect from the price, or if they're on par with Dr. Grabow.


----------



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

I believe these are Chinese made pipes. I would stay away from them.


----------



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

Psychonaut said:


> Has anyone tried the brand Rollingforce? I see these on Amazon all the time, and was wondering if they're as bad as I'd expect from the price, or if they're on par with Dr. Grabow.


If a pipe has 'durable' in its description I'd leave well alone. 'Durable' seems to mean plastic crap in Chinese, but that might be something that is muddled in translation.

Other brands to avoid are Chang Feng, Haojue and Sanda.


----------



## Jogi (Dec 4, 2009)

Forgive the newbie-ignorance, but exactly why are such metal-bowl pipes so undesirable? i can understand that they'll burn hotter with no moisture absorption=gurgle+tongue bite, both problems due to the metal bowl, but at the same time, will a metal bowl not give you unadulterated taste of a well-aired tobacco, IF the pipe is kept CLEAN? Please don't bash me for this question... I know it's VERY noobish but please do elaborate... :behindsofa:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jogi,

I think the reason that most tobacco pipe smokers prefer briar, meer, or cob is because in addition to being a system for holding lit tobacco and delivering smoke and air a pipe is essentially a filter, which is one reason metal does not work well. Also, in this country pipes with metal bowls are often used to smoke something other than tobacco which is probably another reason they are not that popular with tobacco smokers.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I know for me, and probably many pipe smokers, once you get past functionality, it's all aesthetics. If you have 2 with exactly the same drilling, and precisely the same shape, the difference between a $50 pipe and a $250 pipe will be the look of the grain, the blasting, etc.

Now, when you get to the $250 and up pipes, then it comes down to quality of briar, of stem, and the craft of the pipe carver. Some will dismiss these pipes because of the price, and that it has no affect on smokability. Some will say they can tell the difference between the two. It's all personal taste.

The aspect of a "seasoned pipe", after breaking it in and forming a nice cake in the bowl, comes into play too. A good seasoned pipe is a wonderful thing.

A metal or plastic bowl cannot replace that. Ever. Also, for me, it's a tradition and beauty thing. I find nothing attractive about a metal pipe, but that's just me.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

The ability of the bowl to absorb excess moisture is vital to avoid directing 212 F steam to your tongue.

I know I don't have the skill to use a metal bowl pipe and consider it a pleasant experience.

This is part of the beauty of a corncob pipe. 
Generally speaking: The less skillful smoker uses a harder/faster the flow of air. This yields faster burning, hotter temperatures, and also releases water vapor from the tobacco... STEAM. Steam=pain.

A corncob pipe is highly absorbent. This makes less water available to be carried away as steam.

If a fellow is new to smoking, and can't bear the though of being seen with a traditional corncob pipe, I'd suggest buying a non-stereotypical cob pipe from Aristocob .

The Washington, Great Dane, and Freehand would all be my recommendations.

Like the fellows before me said, the Chinese pipes on ebay are not a good value at any price. Why pay to be unhappy?


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

Forgive my bringing back to life a very old thread but I broke my meerschaum so I went out today to try to find a temporary pipe until my order of corncobs (with a "forever stem") arrives in Jakarta. I found a Chang Feng. Blech! It's disgusting. A little metal bowl to make it "durable", but it burns so hot everything tastes life cigarette butt. USPS tracking shows my corncobs are in New Jersey. Realistically, that means next tuesday. I think I'll have to revert to cigars until then. A shame, I just received seven sample packs of Indonesian tobacco from a local dealer who certainly talks the talk ... but does he walk the walk? We'll see on Tuesday.


----------

